# Boost Testosterone Levels Naturally



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 30, 2006)

(sorry no link)





Testosterone is a male hormone that is essential for building larger muscles. It is important for manufacturing new protein within the muscle cell, which allows it to increase in size. One of the things that can make the difference between "quick gainers" and a "hard gainers" is testosterone production. Testosterone production can vary substantially among trainees, and the ones that have the higher testosterone level will make better gains. This report will help you to increase your own natural testosterone production so that you can maximize your size and strength gains without having to resort to illegal and possibly dangerous steroid drugs.

The lack of physical activity will result in decreased levels of testosterone. Exercise effects testosterone directly by stimulating the pituitary gland and the testes and it also raises levels by slowing down the normal breakdown of testosterone. The duration, intensity, frequency and timing of exercise will determine the circulating levels of testosterone. Testosterone levels increase most with short intense bursts, while it decreases with prolonged activity especially that of frequent endurance training. During endurance training, testosterone is needed to maintain muscle. Testosterone is released in higher concentrations by using heavy weights (5 to 10 rep range) using rest periods of 3 to 5 minutes between sets. Basic, multi-joint exercises (like squats, deadlifts, barbell rows and dips) cause a much greater hormone release than isolation exercises (like flyes, lateral raises, concentration curls). Only when you use a large percentage of your muscle mass will you get maximum testosterone release. So spend most of your training time working the largest muscle groups (legs, back and chest) by using heavyweights in the squat, deadlift, barbell row and bench press or dips. Normally testosterone is the 30% higher in the morning than the evening. So if possible train in the morning and reap the benefits of those naturally elevated levels. Studies show that testosterone levels will elevate with exercise for about 45 to 60 minutes. After this time period, cortisol levels begin to increase and testosterone levels will decline. Because you require testosterone for repair and growth, do not train for more than 45 to 60 minutes at a single session. Also do not lift weights and perform aerobic training at the same time. It is also a good idea to vary your workouts and cycle them throughout the year.

If you want to keep "juiced with testosterone" it is extremely important to follow these dietary rules: Eat moderate amounts of protein. Protein in Latin means "above all else." Protein stimulates the hormone glucagon and the anabolic (muscle building) responses important for adequate testosterone release. Eat more vegetables and fruit and limit excessive carbohydrate intake especially of simple sugars and starches (grains, potatoes, pasta). Excess intake of carbohydrates especially those that raise blood sugar rapidly create chronically elevated levels of the hormone insulin and cortisol. These two hormones oppose the action of testosterone and diminish its production. Eat Fat! The reason, Jack Sprat was so lean was he ate no fat. Essential fats such as the omega 3 fatty acids found in fish and flaxseed as well as saturated fats are essential for normal testosterone production. All steroid hormones are produced from cholesterol and when fats are deficient in the diet, this process will be inhibited. Studies clearly indicate that low fat diets results in lower testosterone levels while those higher in protein, lower in carbohydrate and moderate in fat produced greater levels of testosterone and growth hormone. A recent study demonstrated the influence of diet on pre and post exercise testosterone and cortisol. After exercise with bench press and squat to failure, testosterone and cortisol were measured. Those men who were on a diet with a higher protein/carbohydrate ratio and percent fat content had the largest increase in testosterone and the smallest rise in cortisol. You must train and eat smart to minimize the catabolic and maximize the anabolic effects of exercise. If your diet is very low in fat and high in complex carbohydrates and fiber, your testosterone levels may remain very low and you will never make the changes in muscle mass and strength that you desire. Also, don't take anything which produces estrogen; these being such as Soya, Cannabis or Alcohol. 

Sunbathing greatly aids recovery from exercise and can actually raise your testosterone levels by 200% after nude exposure (yes, 200% and drug free!). You will also look more defined, carry less bodyfat and have that healthy glow when you spend some time in the sun. Emotional stress is a frequent cause of decreased testosterone levels. When the "fight of flight" alarm reaction system is active, stress hormones such as adrenaline, nor adrenaline and cortisol are released. These hormones that are released to protect our lives have catabolic activity. This means they catabolize (breakdown) body stores of fat and protein to be used for acute resources of energy and immune response. They go even one step farther and inhibit all anabolic processes as well. Because in life or death situations the body does not need to build muscle, eat, have sexual thoughts etc. processes that require vital life energy, all anabolic (building) processes including testosterone are shut down. This was a very effective system when it evolved. For hundreds of thou-sands of years the threats to the body were short-lived and very acute such as being eaten or attacked. Today stresses are not only prolonged but perceived in our mind. And this chronic stress causes an over activation of our adrenal system and the catabolic process. In fact, chronic catabolism is not only the greatest cause of premature aging and cardiovascular disease but it severely inhibits testosterone function making it al-most impossible to build muscle and strength. So if you want to really grow it is essential that you follow the advice, "Don???t sweat the small stuff and it is all small stuff", stay well rested and take your time eating frequent small meals. This will help normalize cortisol levels and allow your anabolic system to take over again.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 30, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> (sorry no link)
> 
> 
> Sunbathing greatly aids recovery from exercise and can actually raise your testosterone levels by 200% after nude exposure (yes, 200% and drug free!).



Can anyone back this up with some facts?


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 30, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> Can anyone back this up with some facts?



Just did a search

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=su...e=n-1074321939_q-BOA77eDhAigNKNMPSv5aigABAA@@


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 30, 2006)

according to this site... (one of the ones you posted) http://www.longwood.edu/staff/bjornsenca/Haugaard.html

"stress increases testosterone"


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 30, 2006)

almost word for word what you said...



ABLQ2 said:


> basically, exercise effects testosterone production by stimulating the pituitary gland and testes,
> 
> "The duration, intensity, frequency and timing of exercise will determine the circulating levels of testosterone.  Testosterone levels increase most with short intense bursts, while it decreases with prolonged activity especially that of frequent endurance training."
> 
> ...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 30, 2006)

cant find anything else in Yahoo, Google, or Ask.com that provides scientific feedback as to how sunbathing increases testosterone... let alone by 200%

If thats so,  then all Floridians and Californians and Hawaiians and Central/South Americans and Mexicans and any other sunny place people should have increased test levels compared to people say in Oregon, Seattle and Minnesotta...  would that be a fair assumption?


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 30, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> cant fona nything else in Yahoo, Google, or Ask.com that provides scientific feedback as to how sunbathing increases testosterone... let alone by 200%
> 
> If thats so,  then all Floridians and Californians and Hawaiians and Central/South Americans and Mexicans and any other sunny place people should have increased test levels compared to people say in Oregon, Seattle and Minnesotta...  would that be a fair assumption?



Last time I unloaded, I included sunbathing into my routine and the next week all my lifts were up 200%....


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Last time I unloaded, I included sunbathing into my routine and the next week all my lifts were up 200%....




I can easily tell that you are being sarcastic.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

*I think it's broken.*



FrankT said:


> Erm, I can't tell if you are being sarcastic...
> But if they shot up, it was probably because you _unloaded_.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry.  I want real facts.  I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.


----------



## FrankT (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



Don't change my quote to fit your twistedness!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

I thought this was a good read.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=55231&highlight=testosterone+boast+naturally


----------



## jcote (Aug 31, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Last time I unloaded, I included sunbathing into my routine and the next week all my lifts were up 200%....




Ah-hah!......that's why all the pro BBers have really dark skin!!


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 31, 2006)

jcote said:


> Ah-hah!......that's why all the pro BBers have really dark skin!!



In fact I include nude sunbathing as a part of my active recovery....really feel the burn!!


----------



## jcote (Sep 2, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> In fact I include nude sunbathing as a part of my active recovery....really feel the burn!!




Active recovery from what?  Being shot down by the ladies?!  


.       Feel *that* burn!      . 


.............................


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I thought this was a good read.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=55231&highlight=testosterone+boast+naturally


I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry. I want real facts. I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry. I want real facts. I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.





I get it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry. I want real facts. I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry. I want real facts. I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.



You're so smart when it comes to these things.    How do you know so much?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2006)

Kefe has been tutoring me.


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I wont read a word of that shit until you cite it and with references....there is to much myth and garbage in this industry.  I want real facts.  I am not interested in what someone "thinks" happens.




Especially considering the guy who originally posted this thread has the account name 911=InsideJob...He needs to cite that shit.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 1, 2007)

PWGriffin said:


> In fact I include nude sunbathing as a part of my active recovery....really feel the burn!!



with your friend hector?


----------

